# sad to say negative



## Dizzydi (Aug 21, 2010)

Not surprised. Already done my crying.

I'm just getting ready for a girl Lunch out and I'm gonna have lots of fun, with a glass or two of wine xxx

Thanks again everyone for all your support and kind words xxx


----------



## tracey w (Aug 21, 2010)

So sad to hear this 

You have a great attitude Di, nothing wrong with being upset or crying either. I myself have never been blessed with children, just never happened.

I was never brave enough to go down the route you have. I believe what will be will be. If its the adoption route you decide to go with then i think i wish you all the luck in the world and know you will make great parents.

Have a great day with your friends. xxx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Not surprised. Already done my crying.
> 
> I'm just getting ready for a girl Lunch out and I'm gonna have lots of fun, with a glass or two of wine xxx
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all your support and kind words xxx



Ah Di, I'm so sorry  Have fun in the company of your friends, but be careful that the wine doesn't cause you to dwell on things.


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that hun. xx

Are you going to try again? x


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear this - good to go to lunch with friends - great attitude you have, but appreciate it still hurts. TAke care x


----------



## MCH (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your news. It is very hard. We didn't try IVF, but I know how disappointed I felt every month.

Hope you can/did enjoy your lunch out.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello Di,

Really sorry to hear your news. Hope it was good being with your friends, and you are being kind to yourself - sending you a big hug...

Twitchy x


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Di hun im _so_ sorry to hear about that, I hope you take heart and continue,whatever you decide we are her for you anytime.Have a nice time with the girlies you deserve it Xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh Di, I really am so, so sorry. It brings a tear to my eyes. Im thinking of you.

I dont know what words to offer, but my love and thoughts go to you and your partner.

Louisa xxxxx


----------



## rachelha (Aug 21, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Not surprised. Already done my crying.
> 
> I'm just getting ready for a girl Lunch out and I'm gonna have lots of fun, with a glass or two of wine xxx
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all your support and kind words xxx



Di

so sorry to hear this, nothing I can say that will make it easier for you.  Glad you are heading out with friends

Rx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. It means so much to me. No more tears done enough of that. 

Just had an amazing afternoon with friends. One I have not seen since we were 17. Seeing her again kinda put things into perspective. She went through the menopause at 19.  Bless her that is so sad.

I feel remarkably good, bit squiffy - I've had 4 glasses of wine. Here is to the future whatever it may hold. I love you all loads.

Now for some me time and hubby time, until we decide our next step wherever that may be. Everyone thinks we should give it another go - I really cannot say at this mo what I will do.

Northy I took onboard what you said before I went out, and have had a great time and not drowned my sorrows and just had an amazing time. Forgot how good rose wine is lol.

I wish everyone love and thanks again thank you all for the support xxx


----------



## am64 (Aug 21, 2010)

*HUGE HUGGS *xxxx  and where the bottle opener ???


----------



## cazscot (Aug 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this Di, big big (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 22, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Sorry to hear that hun. xx
> 
> Are you going to try again? x



Thanks Laura.
I really do not know at the moment if I will or not. Need time to recover & seriously think about what to do.

Don't know of I am strong enough to do it again, its been traumatic. But then again I don't normally give up at the first hurdle xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Hunni, We are all here for you xx


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello Di....sorry for the late comment...I can't really improve on what others have said and it sounds like you are getting that little bit stronger day by day. It sounds like you and hubby will having a few discussions yet but I wish you all the very best for any decisions you come to 

As Phoebe said...we are all here for you...

Bernie xx


----------

